# Revlon - Animal Testing.



## rawrful (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey, friends, I'm not sure how many of you use Revlon products or how much this would matter to anyone that does, but I wanted to give you all a heads up on something that I was just informed about.

I have a friend that works for a company that manufactures the ingredients that are sold to companies like Revlon, Estee Lauder, etc. As expected there are a variety of safety tests that need to be performed on the products before any of the big companies buy them. The widely used test, according to my friend, is called a RIPT - repeat insult patch test, which a group of fifty volunteers uses the ingredient on their skin for two months and they report if there was any irritation/reaction.

Well, the other day Revlon called the company and requested that they perform a LD-50 test for a product the company manufactures.
An LD-50 test is where you have a group of fifty mice and/or rabbits and you continually inject them with a product until they die. This is done to determine the lethal dosage of the product.

My friend went on to tell me that LD-50 tests are *NEVER* requested by any company. When they received this request last week, my friend's boss was really confused that they requested it. Today, the boss tried to talk them out of it. Revlon refused.

I, myself, had no idea that Revlon was supporting animal testing. I had rarely used their products before, but I am certain I will definitely not use them at all now.

Sorry, for not being too specific about anything, I just don't want to risk my friend possibly getting in trouble for any of this, but I did want to let you all know.


----------



## d_flawless (Aug 1, 2006)

cover girl, from what i remember, also tests on animals.

not surprisingly though, a lot of other companies do as well.


----------



## MissMarley (Aug 1, 2006)

yet another reason why i love mac


----------



## koolkatz (Aug 1, 2006)

How bizarre. Revlon has signed affidavits swearing that they don't test and that they do not contract out animal testing.   Hmmmm


----------



## rawrful (Aug 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *koolkatz* 
_How bizarre. Revlon has signed affidavits swearing that they don't test and that they do not contract out animal testing.   Hmmmm_

 
I know! 
When my friend first told me I went on google to check it out, because I hadn't heard of it before - I knew about L'Oreal and Covergirl, but that was about it as fair as drugstore cosmetics - and saw that they had signed something for PETA saying they weren't for animal testing. It really makes me wonder about all the other companies that claim they aren't now.


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 1, 2006)

this is awful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yet another reason why i don't use revlon..


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rawrful* 
_I know! 
When my friend first told me I went on google to check it out, because I hadn't heard of it before - I knew about L'Oreal and Covergirl, but that was about it as fair as drugstore cosmetics - and saw that they had signed something for PETA saying they weren't for animal testing. It really makes me wonder about all the other companies that claim they aren't now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think animal testing lists are difficult to maintain. Some products claim not to partake in animal testing, but their parent companies do.


----------



## dollbabybex (Aug 2, 2006)

im glad i dont use revlon now
why do companies still test on animals
surely every ingredient has been tested enough by now.


----------



## VeganChick (Aug 2, 2006)

PETA has listings of all the parent companies that do and don't test on animals that's really helpful.
http://www.caringconsumer.com/resources_companies.asp
However, just because they didn't test whenever this information was compiled, doesn't mean they can't change their policies as it seems Revlon has done. I think it's very sad that companies still do animal testing. If they feel that they can't test their products on willing human beings, do we even want to be using something so volatile on our skin?


----------



## cno64 (Aug 2, 2006)

Ugh! I considered Revlon a non-animal-testing company, because they're on PETA's "Don't Test" list. I rarely buy Revlon, but there are a few Almay products that I use. Guess I'll find an alternative to those.


----------



## cno64 (Aug 2, 2006)

I agree.  This is one of the main reasons that the vast majority of my cosmetics dollars goes to either Urban Decay or MAC.


----------



## sigwing (Aug 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *koolkatz* 
_How bizarre. Revlon has signed affidavits swearing that they don't test and that they do not contract out animal testing.   Hmmmm_

 
All of them that "don't test," at the very least benefit by and use the results of tests that are credited to the companies that do.  They just didn't have their name attached to it.


----------



## sigwing (Aug 2, 2006)

Wow, I've been reading into the pet food brands and hadn't known Iams was notorious, and I've been looking at the Iamscruelty link.  omg...

Thanks for the link at least as a reminder that we should be concerned about these things.


----------



## DanaNewton (Aug 4, 2009)

Revlon does not test on animals.  I have posted their animal testing statement below, from Peta:

*Revlon Statement re Animal Testing
March 2009​*Revlon is in full compliance with all applicable laws and regulations related to
animal testing. All ingredients used by Revlon and all products manufactured
and sold by Revlon comply with both U.S. and European Union laws and
regulations, including full compliance with all Europe-wide bans on testing of
cosmetics and cosmetics ingredients using animals, which are part of the
European Cosmetics Directive.
Revlon has long been an industry leader in the elimination of animal testing. In1986, Revlon was the first beauty products manufacturer to close down its animaltesting facilities completely. In addition, Revlon holds its suppliers of ingredients and components to the same standards. All chemical supplier purchase orders require confirmation by the supplier that it does not perform animal testing on materials supplied.
To assure product safety, Revlon relies on the judgment of pharmacologic,
toxicologic and medical experts, non-animal alternative test methods and the
established safety of formulations and ingredients. Revlon is committed to
providing safe and effective products and will continue to comply with all
government laws and regulations necessary to assure the quality, safety and​efficacy of its products.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Aug 4, 2009)

I find this very hard to believe.

Why in the world would Revlon want to determine the _median lethal dose _for "a product they manufacture"? What Would they be testing for? How much mascara can you eat before you die?

Here's some more info about what LD50 means: Median lethal dose - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It's worrying that so many of the posters in this thread are immediately ready to believe in a "I have a friend who heard.."-tale, when the company in question has a clear no animal testing policy.


Who would have thought this would be the thread to pull me out of lurkedom.


----------



## iloveu1234 (Apr 4, 2012)

i would like to know if what they said is false or truth because i need more proof of that


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 5, 2012)

What they said about what?  Revlon has not tested on animals since the late 1980s; they have said so themselves. You can google it.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 3, 2012)

I've just checked it out : Revlon doesn't test as indicated on the PETA website. I hope the Peta website has been updated.


----------



## Geee (Sep 14, 2012)

Came across this thread trying to find out information about why Revlon started animal testing again, so thought I'd update the info...  Revlon didn't previously conduct animal testing or use animal ingredients in its products, and had been cruelty free for years. They were on all the "do not test" list for organisations such as PETA, BWC, etc until July this year.  HOWEVER, earlier this year Revlon, along with MAC, Mary Kay, Avon and a few other companies, decided up increase their profits by moving into the Chinese market, despite China's laws regarding the mandatory use of toxicity and lethal dose tests on animals contradicting their own 'no test' policies, and DO now test their products on animals.  They kept the move very quiet, and many people are only now starting to find out about it (myself included, even though I'd heard about the other companies a few months ago).   The only company I've heard of displaying sensitivity to consumer outrage over the renewal of animal testing (not to mention, cynically, sensitivity to their own profits, but hey, whatever works!) has been Urban Decay...they declared earlier this year that they were making the move to sell in China and would thus be carrying out animal testing as a result of the Chinese laws. However they received such a backlash from their consumers in other parts of the world that they changed their mind and decided not to sell in China after all. Way to go, Urban Decay!!


----------



## Susan Dunne (Mar 6, 2014)

I was searching for another thread and after I came across I briefly scrolled through the comments. To begin with---while PETA is a large and well-known animal rights organization, it is not the only organization. And when the subject is product testing there is only one that is truly trustworthy -       LEAPING BUNNY    The BUAV (British Union for the Abolition of Vivisection) is a wonderful organization and is the founder of the Leaping Bunny campaign. http://www.gocrueltyfree.org/   There is also the Leaping Bunny for North America -- http://leapingbunny.org/ -- a division of Leaping Bunny that is headed by the CCIC (Coalition for Consumer Information on Cosmetics), which is made up of eight national animal protection groups. The Leaping Bunny works in partnership on both sides of the Atlantic and is the only international animal-test-free product listing.  Each site has its own advantages, such as on the International site you can refine your search to companies that are vegetarian or vegan or that sell online. While the North American site offers links for the Leaping Bunny app, so you can have the updated list of certified companies and products right on your mobile device while shopping!       On the subject of other cruelty-free lists, please keep in mind that regardless of the size or status of a company or organization, the words "cruelty free" or "not tested on animals" do not necessarily mean what you think.  To be more specific...  Quote:  • Many companies label their products as 'not tested on animals' or 'against animal testing' but do not adhere to the Humane Standards. Why would they say this if it wasn't true?   The Humane Cosmetics Standard and the Humane Household Products Standard were formed precisely to provide a guarantee for consumers in light of the growing range of animal testing claims made by companies. Unfortunately, some companies, recognising the importance of this issue to consumers, take liberties with the language on their packaging. This can be confusing.   Deceptive ‘not tested on animals’ claims may be truthful in the literal sense, although may well hide the fact that the ingredients in the product have been animal tested.  A company itself may not test; it may not even commission testing on its behalf. However, testing may occur by its ingredient suppliers, and a company may purchase ingredients with a ‘don't ask, don't tell’ philosophy. http://www.gocrueltyfree.org/consumer/faqs  Many organizations just accept the word of the company that animals were not tested upon and call it good. And while companies such as Revlon, Avon, and others have been listed as "cruelty free" by other organizations, they have NEVER been certified by Leaping Bunny. Because Leaping Bunny investigates everything! Not just the finished product (which is rarely used for tests), but the ingredient manufacturers as well. AND they insist on recertification by each and every company every year.   Quote:  • What's the difference between the Humane Standards and other 'cruelty-free' lists I have seen?   A number of retailers and animal groups promote their own ‘cruelty-free’ schemes. However, the companies approved by them have often done no more than issue a convincing — sometimes misleading — policy statement on animal testing.  The Leaping Bunny certification is unrivalled, as it requires each company to open its processes to independent audit throughout its supply chain, to ensure that it adheres to its animal testing policy and the Standards’ strict criteria. http://www.gocrueltyfree.org/consumer/faqs  Also, Leaping Bunny knew that even when certain companies were not testing on animals (or using ingredients that were tested on animals) in the United States, they were selling their products in China, which meant that  due to the country's policies they HAD to use animals to test upon. Mary Kay is one company that was certified by Leaping Bunny, but the moment the company started marketing their wares out of China Leaping Bunny dropped them!  I am the Outreach Director for SAEN (Stop Animal Exploitation NOW!) and was hired specifically because of my dedication toward the investigation and elimination of the use of animals in product testing. SAEN is proud to represent Leaping Bunny and I hope after learning these facts you will do so as well. Thank you.


----------

